# can someone help me please



## 2oh1 (Jan 27, 2013)

hi im looking towards to owning a pitbull but i want one thats the height of a bully but not so crazy looking, im not a fan of the small legs and the waddling . i looked online and every kennel i saw had the big bulky waddling looking bullys. Basically what im asking is can anyone suggest on kennels or breeds that have nice looking bullys or pocket sized pit bulls i want one in the 40-55 pound range thanks in advance


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Research, research, research. I researched for 2 years before I ever got my American Bully. I went to shows, got to know breeders etc. because there is an astronomical amount of piss poor breeders and sub par American Bullies in the Bully World. I can tell you do not know much about the breed by your post and description of the type of dog you want so my suggestion is to learn as much as you can about this breed because you WILL get burned if you jump right in. 

Reputable bully breeders are Gorilla Kennels in California (He bred the dog in my signature), Errol Bodden at Hardbody Bullies here in Atlanta, Diamond State Bullies in Arkansas, Barrow's Blue Bullies in NC. There are a few others but I suggest taking time to talk to as many breeders as possible and gathering as much information as possible, learn the standard and understand the standard so you can compare their productions etc to the standard. 

So I ask you.... WHY do YOU want an American Bully??


----------

